

Bank of Indonesia changes course, now says Bitcoin is legal - KingaH
http://bitlegal.io/nation/ID.php

======
hampaRo
Yes, not illegal but all the risks borne :v

------
pushreply
afaik, but cmiiw: even paypal does not yet well accepted in indonesian banks,
and now bitcoin? ^^

